# My Random Avatar!



## CockroachMan (Jul 6, 2008)

Made a random avatar for myself.. it's more complex than the random sig, since I can't use SWF files for avatar and neither PHP files like Scuber's random signature.

For those who are curious.. I have a "dummy" image that I'm using on the avatar and I'm using a "hidden" php script on my signature that overwrites the avatar file with a random file! That will probably give me some problems.. tell me if you see anything weird on my avatar XP

If it works, I'm making one for Orc next


----------



## Calafas (Jul 6, 2008)

Seems to be working fine.   :]


----------



## Sephi (Jul 6, 2008)

awesome, seems to load a little slow though


----------



## Dominator (Jul 6, 2008)

totally awesome, if you have the time one day i'm verry interested by the script or how i can make it


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 10, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> totally awesome, if you have the time one day i'm verry interested by the script or how i can make it



Yeah, tutorial NAO!!


----------

